# Sears Craftsman Model 315.17321 Planer



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

:whistling2: Sometime ago was given a Sears Craftsman Model 315.17321 Planer.. And of course it came without am Operating Manual.. There appears to be no Parts / Blade or Blades missing.. Only one Adjustment knob front top centre.. Thoughts / Ideas appreciated .. Cheers Thanks...:whistling2:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Parts manual
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/31517321/0247/0734000.html
I think that knob on the front adjusts the depth of cut by adjusting the front shoe(base plate) on the machine.


----------

